# I'm in love again....



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm just posting this because I know you all will understand. DH thinks I'm a bit off my rocker but I'm in love again....with a cat I met yesterday. I went to the vet's to pick up some thyroid meds for Missy and Zipper and there are 11 resident cats that live there (it's a cat only vet). I'd never seen her before - not surprising I've only been going there a couple months now. She is old, fat and has one eye missing but she had a BIG purr for me before she even got to me!! Just as sweet as sweet can be! If I could have more I'd have taken her home but it's not fair to Missy and Zipper at their old age to try and introduce a newby. Just wanted to share....


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Awwww. Happens to me all the time! Really hard to walk away eh?


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

how sweet that you see the beauty in cats that are not in their prime.
Did you take pictures??? 
Some days I want huge acreage so I could have herds of meowies.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

AWW, it is so hard not to bring those little guys home!


----------



## Kittybuns (Sep 19, 2012)

Very sweet! I've met animals before that I REALLY hit it off with and couldn't bring home for a variety of reasons, I still remember them years later.


----------



## BigLittleSmall (Dec 9, 2013)

I find it hard not to bring all the strays home too (or go to the shelter and adopt the ones with only a few days left) .. luckily I have a semi-sane (he did let me have 3 great danes and 6 cats) husband who points out that we can't save them all .. or else my bleeding heart would definitely bring them home lol.


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

Aww! It is so hard to walk away isn't it. Just think every time you go to the vets now you'll have an admirer


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I signed up today to be a volunteer at our Animal Control shelter. I don't start till the first week in January, but I'm really getting excited about it!! MUST resolve myself to not fall in love - - - yea right.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

There's an 18 year old cat like that named Marigold at my vet's. She's lived there for at least 2 years now, and, from the first time I saw her, I've wanted her. She would have come home with me when she first arrived there if I owned my own home, but my mother wouldn't let me bring her home because she was adamant that we could _not_ have any more cats. Kind of funny since we only had 3 cats at the time, and we now have 5, plus a foster.  I'm glad Marigold and your vet's office kitty have a home of sorts at their respective clinics, though. My vet provides boarding services for cats, so the office kitties have a nice sun room full of cat furniture that looks onto the street. It's not a home, but it's a heck of a lot better than a cage at a shelter.

I think you should take pictures of your new kitty love the next time you're at the vet's and post them here; she sounds really sweet.


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

Marcia said:


> I signed up today to be a volunteer at our Animal Control shelter. I don't start till the first week in January, but I'm really getting excited about it!! MUST resolve myself to not fall in love - - - yea right.



That sounds amazing. I'd love to do something like that if I had the time. I few small kittens may accidently fall in my hand bag mind you :razz:!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

My experience at the shelter is they become "our" (the shelter volunteers') cats. So, it's kind of like having cats away from home too.

There's even the running joke with certain cats who have strong bonds with certain volunteers that we're going to get out the wading pool to require potential adopters to walk on water before they're allowed to adopt "our" cats. It can be very difficult. One just has to remember they're going to their own forever home with personal dedicated servants.


----------

